# Ethanol wie viel % mind.?



## Genim2008 (29. Dezember 2008)

HiHo,
ich wollte mal Fragen wie viel % Ethanol min. vorhanden sein muss für DICE?
Also min. Schmelzpunkt von -80°.
In der Apotheke gibt es 70/80/90%. 
97% müsste man bestellen.
Bei Google habe ich nichts gefunden kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde einfach brennspiritus nehmen - das is 99% reines Ethanol (1% Vergellungsmittel) und total billig (ok, es stinkt n bisschen)
Isopropanol aus der Apotheke wäre die klassische Alternative

greetz

PS: Du meinst sicher nicht Schmelzpunkt, sonder Gefrierpunkt


----------



## Kovsk (29. Dezember 2008)

70%tiges wird schon ein wenig fest. Aber 90%tig sollte klappen 
Oder wie theLamer sagt Brennspiritus.


----------



## Genim2008 (29. Dezember 2008)

"Gefrierpunkt" ist das gleiche wie "Schmelzpunkt"  nur benutzt man normalerweise das Wort "Schmelzpunkt" in der Chemie, da z.B. Eisen nicht gefriert sondern schmilzt 

Jap, ok dann nehme ich Brennspiritus 
vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort 


edit. Ups, schon 2 antworten danke an beide


----------



## Dr.House (29. Dezember 2008)

Nimm Isopropanol -100% von der Apotheke. Kostet nur paar Euro.


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2008)

Stimme ich Dr.House zu. 250ml Isopropanol haben mich in der Apotheke ~5€ gekostet. Reicht für etliche Sessions


----------



## Genim2008 (29. Dezember 2008)

wieso nicht spiritus sondern isopropanol? was ist an iso besser? der geruch? denn spiritus hätte ich noch


----------



## Dr.House (29. Dezember 2008)

Spiritus tut es auch. Aber Isoprop riecht nicht so wie Brennspiritus und bleibt 100%-ig flüßig. Außerdem eignet sich Isoprop super zum Säubern.

Habe für 0,5 L ~ auch 5 € bezahlt. (Die Flasche ist teuer,Isoprop kostet nut 1,5 € oder so). Bring Fläschen mit und bezahlst nur 1,5 - 2 € .


----------



## radeonx2900 (29. Dezember 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Spiritus tut es auch. Aber Isoprop riecht nicht so wie Brennspiritus und bleibt 100%-ig flüßig. Außerdem eignet sich Isoprop super zum Säubern.
> 
> Habe für 0,5 L ~ auch 5 € bezahlt. (Die Flasche ist teuer,Isoprop kostet nut 1,5 € oder so). Bring Fläschen mit und bezahlst nur 1,5 - 2 € .



ganz wichtig achtet auf die qualli vom isoprop manche apotheken mischen es mit wasser


----------



## Dr.House (30. Dezember 2008)

Nix in der Apotheke gemischt - direkt nach dem 100 % igen Isoprop fragen.


----------



## DC1984 (30. Dezember 2008)

WoW, klingt ja hier wie im Chemieunterricht.. Oder beim Dealer :S
Nur Spaß, haut rein Jungs


----------



## Genim2008 (30. Dezember 2008)

@DC1984 sehr hilfreich danke 

btt: Wieso sollte Spiritus härter werden sind doch 99% Ethanol und Ethanol hat nen Schmelzpunkt von -114° ? Aber ich werde mal nachfragen  und dann mal schön beides Testen


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2008)

spiritus sollte eigentlich nicht härter werden... 
habe mich mal informiert, stummerwinter (extrem-Overclocker) sagt folgendes:

es gehen:
Ethanol: Gefrierpunkt -114°C (zB in Spiritus enthalten)
Aceton:: Gefrierpunkt -95°C (wg Geruchsentwicklung für sehr gute Lüftung sorgen)
Isopropanol: Gefrierpunkt -88°C (kaum Geruchsentwicklung)

soll alles sehr gut klappen- auch bezüglich der konsistenz 

greetz


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2008)

Isopropanol bzw. Isopropylalkohol ist meiner Meinung nach besser als Reinigungsmittel zu gebrauchen als z.B. Spiritus, denn dieser verdunstet zwar auch, jedoch bleiben Rückstände zurück die man nicht möchte. In der Elektronik wird Isop. zum reinigen von Platinen verwendet, da es fast keine Rückstände zurücklässt und somit sollte es falls dir was z.B. aufs Mainboard tropft weniger problematisch sein als wie wenn du was anderes genommen hättest. In der Apotheke ist Isop. ziemlich teuer, einige Elektronikhändler verkaufen es auch, kommt aber auch immer auf die Menge an.


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon gesagt ist die Flasche meistens das teure am Isopropanol. Ich habe immer eine 250ml Flasche hier und eine Füllung kostet zwischen 3€ und 5€ (je nach Apotheke). Reicht für ne Menge Sessions. So teuer ist das nicht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. Dezember 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Isopropanol bzw. Isopropylalkohol ist meiner Meinung nach besser als Reinigungsmittel zu gebrauchen als z.B. Spiritus, denn dieser verdunstet zwar auch, jedoch bleiben Rückstände zurück die man nicht möchte. In der Elektronik wird Isop. zum reinigen von Platinen verwendet, da es fast keine Rückstände zurücklässt und somit sollte es falls dir was z.B. aufs Mainboard tropft weniger problematisch sein als wie wenn du was anderes genommen hättest. In der Apotheke ist Isop. ziemlich teuer, einige Elektronikhändler verkaufen es auch, kommt aber auch immer auf die Menge an.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Spiritus, speziell Brennspiritus hinterlässt beim Leiterplattensauber machen recht viel weißen Rückstand. Außerdem sorgt Brennspiritus dafür, das ungeschützte Lötstellen dunkel anlaufen. Das passiert mit Isopropanol nicht. Aceton ist auch gut als Reinigungsmittel (speziell zum Entfetten) zu verwenden. Zur Geruchsbelastung kann ich bezüglich Isopropanol sagen, das die Flüssigkeit bei Raumtemperatur und größerer offenstehender Oberfläche doch recht schnell verdunstet und auch etwas riecht (schön aromatisch ), aber lange nicht so wie Aceton. Aber da es ja ziemlich weit runter gekühlt wird, sollte sich das in Grenzen halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2009)

Das Problem bei Spiritus sind die geringen Anforderungen an die Reinheit - Ethanol selbst hinterlässt (zumindest bei mir  ) keine Rückstände.
Isoprop hat aber auch einen leicht höheren Siedepunkt, was hinsichtlich Lagerung und Geruchsentwicklung nicht schaden kann.


----------



## Genim2008 (3. Januar 2009)

hmm also ich habe gestern und heute mit ethanol gebencht und habe nichts gerochen  und unrein ist auch was anderes xD habe etwas ausgekippt dann verdunsten lassen und noch mal was drübergekippt und verdunsten lassen habe keine Rückstände entdecken können.  Bin sehr zufrieden mit Brennspiritus, hart wurde es auch nicht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. Januar 2009)

Genim2008 schrieb:


> hmm also ich habe gestern und heute mit ethanol gebencht und habe nichts gerochen  und unrein ist auch was anderes xD habe etwas ausgekippt dann verdunsten lassen und noch mal was drübergekippt und verdunsten lassen habe keine Rückstände entdecken können.  Bin sehr zufrieden mit Brennspiritus, hart wurde es auch nicht.



Dann hast du vielleicht guten Brennspiritus erwischt. Früher hatten wir in der Ausbildung auch mal Spiritus gehabt, der kaum Rückstände hinterlassen hat und auch die Lötstellen nicht so angegriffen hat. Irgendwann ist dann mal die Sorte gewechselt wurden (wahrscheinlich wegen den Kosten) und dann ging das ganze mit den Rückständen und den verfärbten Lötstellen richtig los. Auch war der 1. Spiritus lange nicht so geruchsintensiv wie der jetzt verwendete Brennspiritus.....


----------



## rabit (4. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal was haltet ihr von Peltierelement zum Kühlen?


----------



## der8auer (4. Januar 2009)

Schau am besten mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/6821-peltier-element-im-wasserkreislauf.html

Dort wurde schon sehr viel über das Thema diskutiert.


----------



## rabit (4. Januar 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Genim2008 (4. Januar 2009)

@General Quicksilvel 

Jap da hast du wohl recht  wir hatten auch mal nen Brennspiritus der derart stank xD  aber dieser hier stank überhaupt net du musstest schon an die Flasche rangehen und tief durchatmen damit du das Ethanol riecht xD


----------



## rebel4life (4. Januar 2009)

Nichts, da diese eine enorme Verlustleistung mit sich bringen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Januar 2009)

Genim2008 schrieb:


> "Gefrierpunkt" ist das gleiche wie "Schmelzpunkt"  nur benutzt man normalerweise das Wort "Schmelzpunkt" in der Chemie, da z.B. Eisen nicht gefriert sondern schmilzt



Falsch!


----------



## Genim2008 (4. Januar 2009)

es heißt aber Schmelzpunkt! xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2009)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Dann hast du vielleicht guten Brennspiritus erwischt. Früher hatten wir in der Ausbildung auch mal Spiritus gehabt, der kaum Rückstände hinterlassen hat und auch die Lötstellen nicht so angegriffen hat. Irgendwann ist dann mal die Sorte gewechselt wurden (wahrscheinlich wegen den Kosten) und dann ging das ganze mit den Rückständen und den verfärbten Lötstellen richtig los. Auch war der 1. Spiritus lange nicht so geruchsintensiv wie der jetzt verwendete Brennspiritus.....



Hab mal gehört, dass je nach Marktlage z.T. große Mengen lebensmittelreinen Ethanols vergällt und als Spiritus verkauft werden, ehe man sie gar nicht absetzen kann.
Wenn man sowas in der Flasche hat, ist man natürlich nah am Optimum


----------



## Progs-ID (5. Januar 2009)

Wegen Schmelzpunkt und Gefrierpunkt schaut mal hier:
Schmelzpunkt ? Wikipedia


----------



## Letni (5. Januar 2009)

Da weiter vorne mal die Rede von Aceton war: 
Bitte kein Aceton nehmen, da das Zeug zum einen abartig stinkt und zum anderen dadurch auch ganz schöne Kopfschmerzen machen kann. Ausserdem macht's die Haut trocken und rissig. 

Am besten und billigsten ist definitiv der Iso aus der Apotheke (nach reinem Iso fragen, da ihr ansonsten eventuelle den 70%igen bekommt).


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2009)

aceton geht, mit offenem fenster und evtl gumminhandschuhen (für die lappen )


----------



## Letni (6. Januar 2009)

Klar "geht" es - keine Frage!

Es ist jedoch wesentlich unkomfortabler und hat - wie bereits angesprochen - zudem auch einen geringeren Schmelzpunkt als Iso und Co. Soweit mein chemisches Wissen stimmt, hat Aceton einen SMP um -100°C... 

Gruß


----------



## theLamer (6. Januar 2009)

naja... wenn man schon iwas wie nagellackentferner da hat und nicht nochmal extra los will würde ich auch aceton nehmen...

wie gesagt: es geht, bloß riecht es nicht sehr angenehm


----------

